# Join Our Team



## joehusker (Mar 31, 2008)

Rapidly growing full service tree care company in Des Moines, Iowa is looking for experienced tree care personnel to fill positions. We offer growth opportunities, starting pay up to $22.00 per hour plus available overtime, health benefits, 401k, a safe and productive working environment. Experienced climbers with rigging experience preferred but we will train the right people. We will provide materials to become certified arborists and you will get to learn first hand from an ISA Board Certified Master Arborist.


----------



## GottaCut (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Joe! You guys still looking for good help? Did you ever fill that climber spot? If you're still interested I can send you my resume, I had forgotten all about you man my computer was down for the longest and now I'm back to work. Shoot me a pm if with your info so I can get that resume to you if you're still interested.

Thanks,
Jaime


----------

